# Low voltage to control lights??



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

We do this quite a lot and have good luck with the relays, very simple to hook up and we haven't had many callbacks, we put all the relays in a box near the contractors usually


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the reply sparky. is there a certain brand you stick with? aslo do you just run t-stat wire between the switches


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's one similar to what we have used, normally our supply house stocks hubbell, but this is very similar


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Also can do the same thing with a ice cube relay


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a wiring diagram to show exactly how simple they are


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

so if i have 3 switch locations, i don't tie the swithes together like standard 3 way switches. I would run 3 wires ( power in and 2 switch legs 1 for ''on'' coil and 1 for ''off'' coil) to each switch location. then splice them all to the relay. Is that correct??


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

midwesterner said:


> so if i have 3 switch locations, i don't tie the swithes together like standard 3 way switches. I would run 3 wires ( power in and 2 switch legs 1 for ''on'' coil and 1 for ''off'' coil) to each switch location. then splice them all to the relay. Is that correct??


You could do it that way, or daisy chain the switches, we also use momentary switches, no need for voltage on the relay all the time since its a latching relay, just needs a pulse


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

we use them at some country clubs, etc where they have indoor court lighting, remote ballasts and multiple switching locations.

Yes you could use an ice cube, but you need to build a control box, have a latching circuit etc.
with these relays you pop them into a 3/4' KO and have your high(er) voltage inside a regular j box and your low voltage is outside the box.


----------

